# Furry Meme and gaming discord server



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

hello, I have had a meme/gaming/general discord chat for a while, and since most of the people on there are furries and like the community, I decided why not allow others to join as well!

Link: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Only rules are be respectful and not post anything disturbing. Have fun!


----------

